

Stone Soup – A guide to making simple games with Processing - brudgers
https://github.com/JohnEarnest/StoneSoup

======
heuermh
I ported Iain Lobb's Gamepad ActionScript library to a Processing library [0],
which is still available from the Library Manager in Processing as far as I
know.

It abstracts away keyboard handling behind a Gamepad class. Please feel free
to use it in a template!

[0] [https://github.com/heuermh/gamepad-
processing](https://github.com/heuermh/gamepad-processing)

------
TodPunk
Excellent for use as a teaching tool that will get some audiences excited
about programming.

